# Neumarkt & Umgebung, Hilfe!



## LTPCS (28. März 2007)

Hi, ich bin vior 2 Wochen nach Berching gezogen, (19km von neumarkt in der Oberpfalz).
Normalerweise komme ich aus Ilmenau, und naja jetz bin hier und in der Stadt gibt es nich wirklich viel so zum Biken (Downhill) .. zmd. habe ich noich nichts gefunden, man kann sicherlich gut touren hier fahren am Main lang unso, aber ich brauche berg ab! Da ich hier keine Sau kenne, is das zihmlich schwer hier jemand / was zu finden, also habe ich mich wie immer an forum meines vertrauens gewannt! 
Danke für antworten.

.torax


----------



## LTPCS (28. März 2007)

natürlich suche ich auch jemand der ma mit mir saufen geht oder so  da ich hier wirklich niemand kenne.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ragazza (28. März 2007)

Torax[kona];3564758 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi, ich bin vior 2 Wochen nach Berching gezogen, (19km von neumarkt in der Oberpfalz).
> Normalerweise komme ich aus Ilmenau, und naja jetz bin hier und in der Stadt gibt es nich wirklich viel so zum Biken (Downhill) .. zmd. habe ich noich nichts gefunden, man kann sicherlich gut touren hier fahren am Main lang unso, aber ich brauche berg ab!
> 
> Also hoffe ,du wirst da Gleichgesinnte finden,wird schon werden.
> Was du aber garantiert nicht finden wirst ist der Main,der ist nämlich woanders.


----------



## oo7 (29. März 2007)

Hi,

also rund um Neumarkt gibts schon ein paar kurze aber schöne Trails.
Aber alles mehr Singletrail als Downhill ...
Hier meine Feierabendrunde:

http://tourguide.mtb-news.de/tour/view/240/funtrail-neumarkt---oberpfalz

Ansonsten gibts noch den Buchberg und den Dillberg, wo einige schöne Trails zu finden sind.

Ansonsten rauf aufs Bike und die Gegend erkunden.

Live fast - ride hard ;-)


----------



## LTPCS (29. März 2007)

Danke, werd ich morgen gleich mal hingehen, kommst du selbst aus neumarkt? also einer vion denen die geantwortet haben


----------



## LTPCS (29. März 2007)

Der Main ist also wo anders, also ist der Main auch nicht ca. nur 20m von mir entfernt, also schau ich gerade nicht auf den Main, auch wenn Main-Donau kanal dransteht .. mhhhh was läuft denn da schief? ragazza


----------



## ragazza (29. März 2007)

Was du siehst ist der Main-Donau-Kanal,eine künstliche Wasserstrasse,die gebaut wurde um den Rhein über den Main mit der Donau zu verbinden.Der Main ist von dir ca. 100 km entfernt.Der Kanal mündet bei Bamberg in den Main und bei Kehlheim in die Donau.Aber was solls,bin doch nicht dein Geographielehrer.


----------



## oo7 (29. März 2007)

Ja ich komm aus Neumarkt. Aber Du solltest dich wirklich erstmal etwas mit der Gegend vertraut machen ... siehe Main-Donau-Kanal ;-)


----------



## LTPCS (29. März 2007)

Ja hey, ich hab weiss nur mein - donau kanal, woher soll ich denn wissen wo die 2 flüsse zusaemfliesen 
naja fährst du dh oder .. was machst du?


----------



## LTPCS (29. März 2007)

oo7, wenn du willst kannste mich ja msn oder icq oder xfire adden
msn [email protected]
icq   329470983
xfire torax69


----------



## LTPCS (29. März 2007)

also wenn du die beschreibung geschrieben hast für den trail, oder weisst wo er ist können wir ja mal zusamen hin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LTPCS (13. April 2007)

*push* ;/


----------

